# Twin CZ's



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I added a couple more to the collection. I actually picked up the CZ 452 .22 about 2 weeks ago and it's a sweet shooter. Since then I was wanting another bolt action and I thought one in 7.62x39 would be pretty cool (and I've got several thousand rounds) but the selection of bolt action guns in that caliber is slim. I first had looked at the CZ but it was really more than I wanted to spend so I had been looking for something used. Had found a couple of used guns, different models, a Interarms mauser and a Austrailan made mauser, neither said buy me so I passed. Today I went by my local shop the they had just started a big sale and had the CZ 527 on sale, for exactly what I wanted to spend. Needless to say I brought it home. Can't wait to get to the range this weekend. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A nice pair! :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I swapped around the scopes and now have the Simmons 6-18x40 on the CZ527. Made a trip to the range today to get it zeroed. Here's my best 5 shot group at 50yds along with a comparison photo. Group almost quarter size. I'm very please with that especially using Golden Tiger 124gr FMJBT. I wonder if I can get any better groups with brass cases handloads?


----------

